# Lexa SLX



## cbrink (Mar 17, 2013)

I have been a mountain biker for a few years and have been begging my husband to let me buy a road bike for the past 2. He has finally given in (probably from annoyance) and allowed me a budget up to $1500. I have been a big fan of the Lexa bikes because I am a 5'2" female. My goal for road riding is mostly to ride with friends, fitness, and getting in miles. It will also allow me for winter training when I can't mountain bike. I don't see me doing any road races, I plan to do rides, eventually work up to a century. I went to one of the LBS here and that's where I learned the SLX is using the Domane frame. I was able to sit on a 50cm Lexa and that is definitely my size and the LBS does not stock any of the other frames in 50cm so I have no comparison to the fit of a Madone 2.1.

Here is my issue. Based on what I want to do, the SLX should be perfect right? I still want to be able to sprint, climb, and be fast. But it's important to me that I can ride for long distances. I don't want a pain in the neck (literally) to keep me from getting on the bike. I am really nervous about this decision because the Domane is so new and my husband basically said I have to keep this bike for awhile, haha. That's why I wanted to spring for the 105 components where I could.

I have seen very few posts or reviews on the new Lexa. Just wanted to see if there is anyone out there with any opinions? I have seen only a small amount of reviews on the Domane 2.0/2.3 and it seems everyone who gets one absolutely loves it.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Domane feels great to MTB riders who are used to a more stable bike and sitting in the seat. The Madone feels more "athletic". It's responsive and feels faster per pedal stroke, where the Domane feels faster over miles. You can't go wrong with either bike but if you think you'll race any criteriums you'll want the Madone. It has a higher BB height (pedaling thorough/out of turns) and lends itself more to pedaling out of the saddle.


----------



## cbrink (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll never race a crit. Thanks for confirming my decision. A little nervous about it but I am sure once the bike gets here and I take it for a ride I will be satisfied!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I take it you ordered the Domane? From what I could see, the geometry of that and the Lexa SLX are identical.


----------



## cbrink (Mar 17, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> I take it you ordered the Domane? From what I could see, the geometry of that and the Lexa SLX are identical.


I went with the SLX. You know, I did not realize that about the geometry though. They are identical from what I can tell. I think the only thing that might make a difference is the handlebars. I have very small hands and of course the Lexa has the handle bars for people with short hands and little reach. That is very interesting however. I am saving money going with the Lexa at least because the SLX is closer to the 2.3. Carbon seat post is nice but I'll live without it.

Kind of interesting thinking on the geometry though.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

My cycling buddy is a woman exactly your size. She got a Lexa SLX and loves it. To prevent the "pain in the neck" you mention, consider a Satori head tube riser. They come in 1, 2 and 4 inch heights. You can leave your stem length alone and just move the whole unit up.

Amazon.com: STEM RAISER ZOOM AHEAD HEADS-UP-2 BLACK: Sports & Outdoors


----------

